# ROAD TRIP!!



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

One Car, two people, 2 Cameras, 1 Pit Bull (2 if everything goes well) 1600 Miles, Three States in under 60 Hours!! Check back I'm sure I'll have a lot more photos to post later today.









Thunderstorms heading into New Mexico



























Sun setting as we headout of Arizona.









Ivy enjoying her King Size bed at The ClubHouse Inn. A very nice pet friendly hotel in Albuquerque.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Are you getting one of Lisa's pups? I ask because you are n NM


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

FloorCandy said:


> Are you getting one of Lisa's pups? I ask because you are n NM


There are only two reasons I'd go to New Mexico.
1) Looking for Aliens
2) Looking for a Puppy


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> There are only two reasons I'd go to New Mexico.
> 1) Looking for Aliens
> 2) Looking for a Puppy


I guess I'll have to wait in suspense for pics of either aliens or puppies lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh I vote Aliens!!!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Want to see both as well lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol @ Aliens!! I wanna see the aliens too! Nice pix so far! Can't wait to see the rest! Ivy looks so prim and proper, laying there on the bed with her paws crossed! If I ever visit Albuquerque, i'll be sure to stay there!!


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sweet roadside sunset pic! Is that UFO spot a for real 'outside life' research facility???


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Too bad you aren't going past NM into TX; you could let me meet Ivy. Its only 5 hours further.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love the photos, very artistic angles. You better take pics of the pup


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

great photo Mr. Fink!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

FloorCandy said:


> I guess I'll have to wait in suspense for pics of either aliens or puppies lol.


Why not some alien puppies? Have a safe and happy motorin'!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Still haven't found any Aliens yet, but we did take Ivy for a walk around Old Town Albuquerque. Lindsay, I would love for you to meet Ivy and I would love to meet you in person, but I can't do an additional quick 5 hours :0. The 11 hour run out to Albuquerque is about my limit when it comes to driving!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh thats exciting  Can't wait to see your new addition  Even if its an Alien lol !! :woof: And long drives suck! lol I've done two trips to Oregon/Washington this year and it was too much for the dogs its 15 hrs for me lol Good luck fink can't wait


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Love the pics!! Can't wait til we see the "second doggie" pictures 

Be safe guys! Give Ivy a kiss from me! Haha! Oh and the new addition, give that one a kiss from me too ::D


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Ha! 11 hours cry baby  When I make the trip its 16hrs! So no Aliens yet hmmm. Maybe its to hot out for them.


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow! That sounds like so much fun!! Awesome pictures. Keep us updated on your progress! I can't wait to see the new pup!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Guess what I found in NM!!??? LMOA


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I can't wait to see an alien puppy. Will they be green too? What kind of super powers will it have?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG sitting here like a big blubbering cry baby as my little Earl (AKA Spartacus) is pulling out of my drive way. I have pictures of the visit we had but I have to wait till my eyes clear and then I will post them. I know he has a great home but it is hard to let any of them go. BTW Ivy wanted him to stay and would rather take home an alien! lol


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Well I didn't find any Aliens in New Mexico, but look what I did find!


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

What a cutie!! Love the wrinkles on the face  Nice pictures.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

OMG what a precious little cutie! We need more pics! I love those big sad eyes, how can you ever say no to them?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG what a cutie!!! So is his name Spartacus? I can wait to see how he grows up?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm so happy for you and your wife about getting the new puppy. I am also happy for the puppy because he is going to go to an awesome home, I already know he is going to amazing by the time he is done growing. Look at all that loose skin he is gonna be a by boy! I want to go puppy shopping not fair hehh

I hope you feel better Lisa


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> OMG what a cutie!!! So is his name Spartacus? I can wait to see how he grows up?


Spartacus will be on his paperwork, but his name is now* Earl*. 
We had a great time talking with Lisa and Leonard and see all their beautiful dogs and puppies.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Earl *Giggle* Ivy is so going to make fun of him  Glad you have him and I hope he will help you guys thru some of this pain you've had to deal with the last couple months, Nothing helps heal like puppy breath!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Those are great pictures!! hope the trip home is going well be sure to post or call me when you guys get back, I miss the little bugger! And yes his new name is Earl I am starting to really think that is a cute name after all


----------



## vdubbinya (Oct 8, 2008)

ahhhh foto fink. always a pleasure.


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

oh my goodness, he is super cute!!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Earl hehe  Looks like hes loving the trip home  I'm sure Ivy will learn to love him  So happy for you guys  Can't wait to see the pictures when you get home safe drive you guys!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

1598.4 Miles, Three States and a new family member in just over 60 hours!!!! We're HOME!!! It was a fun, but tiring trip. We can't thank Lisa enough for a wonderful little guy. Earl is a crackup.

Lori with Earl and Ivy. There last bathroom break before leaving Albuquerque.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

aww! how sweet! Congratulations on the new pup! Can't wait to see Earl grow up!! Aww, Lisa! Hurry up and get happy again and post up your pix!! Can't wait to see em!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They look like they are bonding! I am so happy you guys made it home and I resisted the urge to call every five minutes, every time I said I was going to call Leonard took my phone away and said wait till they get home! lol
It's weird without him around the house but I have to say just one puppy down and it is a lot easier! Give him kisses for me!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

performanceknls said:


> They look like they are bonding! I am so happy you guys made it home and I resisted the urge to call every five minutes, every time I said I was going to call Leonard took my phone away and said wait till they get home! lol
> It's weird without him around the house but I have to say just one puppy down and it is a lot easier! Give him kisses for me!


We made good time heading home. We stopped in Flagstaff for lunch and to walk around the downtown area. I walked Ivy and Lori carried Ear. Both got a ton of attention from other people. Earl did GREAT on the ride home. Never made a fuss and no accidents at all. Ivy and Earl are starting to really bond. Ivy is still a little too rough, but not mean at all which is very surprising. Here's some photo from this morning.




























He's already figured out the dog door! Sadly he found out the hard way what a closed glass sliding door is.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> He's already figured out the dog door! Sadly he found out the hard way what a closed glass sliding door is.


This pic just screams "Silence! I keel you!" :rofl: Poor Earl! Sliding glass doors can be a pain in the butt, can't they!? I absolutely love that first pic of him, though! He's like, "What's that over there!?"


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

aliens :-O


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Lol looks awesome!! Those doors are tricky! Ran into a few myself from time to time lol  Ivy looks a little more impressed now then before lol  Glad it was a good drive home


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Beautiful! Ivy and Earl look like they have an awesome home. Earl is going to be a looker when he grows up! You plan on cropping his ears or no? 

Anyway, GRATZ' on the new addition!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG great pics and congrats on the new baby he's adorable


----------

